# Help With Oil Change for 200 323i



## Bimmer-X (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello all. Let me first start of by saying that im new to this forum so dont go killing me about asking about this.. lol I recently purchased a 2000 323i (used obviously).. Now it didnt come with an owners manuel.. Now im wondering how to read the Oil Dip Stick.. Looks like a freaking torpedo or sumthing. Dont know where the oil is actually supposed to be topped off at... I am also planning on using Mobil synthetic 10w-30.. Is that ok. Any help or pics (Even Better) would be appreciated.. Thnks


----------



## dkrab (Apr 12, 2007)

Use only oil that has BMW LL01 or better. The Mobil 1 you mention does not. Mobil 1 is available with that designation, as is Castrol Syntec. Read the fine print on the back of the bottle carefully. The best price for oil that meets this spec is usually at the BMW dealer, believe it or not. 

The dipstick has plastic molded onto the end of it in three sections. The two gaps above and below the middle section are the zone in which you want to see your oil level. If the level is at or below the lower gap, add oil. It takes one liter from the bottom gap to the top gap. One liter is very nearly exactly one quart.

Your car holds 6.9 quarts of oil, so be prepared! Also, the oil filter is not something you've likely seen before, it's a paper element that fits into a housing that is accessed from under the hood. Look for the black plastic housing at the front of the engine positioned just to the drivers side of the engine. It has a 36mm hex facing up. You'll need a 36mm socket to remove it. The paper filters are available at parts houses, but the best ones are made by MANN and are available at your BMW dealer for about 10 dollars. That's actually a good price. An STP filter at AutoZone goes for $16. Also, make sure you have a new crush washer for the drain plug and the o-rings for the filter. If you buy at the BMW dealer they will provide these things as part of the price of the filter.

Have fun! 

PS: invest in a Bentley shop manual for the car. You can get them on Amazon for $81 plus tax and shipping. Best money you will ever spend.


----------



## Bimmer-X (Apr 11, 2007)

K thnks a lot bro.. Imma go ahead and purchase that manual.. But then if Mobil 1 synthetic 10w30 doesnt work. What brand do I use? That I can return Stuff to AutoZone and get?


----------



## Bimmer-X (Apr 11, 2007)

According to this Thread it looks like i can use the Mobil 1 Synthetic 0W-40.. Is this correct??


----------



## erpiii (Jun 29, 2006)

Forget the drain plug approach... get yourself an oil extractor, the Pella brand is what I bought. It's much easier then trying to get under a BWM. Shove it down the dipstick and then suck out the old oil. Such a clean method of changing the oil... the 36mm socket wasn't cheap, but I figure I made that up buy the third time I changed my oil. Get your filters online... I order like 5 at a time.


----------

